# No entiendo la hoja de datos del L293



## aquienbuscabas (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola comunidad, bueno les planteo mi problema, resulta que quiero controlar un motor de cc para que gire para un lado y hacia el otro, leyendo en éste foro encontré "los llamados puente h" para ser mas preciso leí acerca de un integrado llamado L293. Muy contento de haber resuelto mi problema busqué en datasheet la hoja de datos ( L293 pdf, L293 description, L293 datasheets, L293 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  ::: ).. hasta aqui todo perfecto pero cuando profundicé mas se me empezaron a mezclar las cosas y me surgieron varias dudas.

1) Según entiendo hay dos tipos de L293 uno de ellos el L293 (soporta una corriente hasta de 1 A) y el L293D (soporta 600mA). También según entiendo éstos vienen en varios tipos de cada uno de ellos que se diferencian en la cantidad de patas (16, 20 y 28 patas). Estoy pensando correctamente o mezcle todo?

2) Al ver la numerosas cantidad de aplicaciones que tiene pensé que vale una fortuna, vivo en la Argentina, Bs. As. ¿Alguien sabe en cuantos pesos ronda este integrado?

3) Además en la hoja 4 si no me equivoco aparecen los valores máximos que puede llegar a manejar el integrado entre ellas están:

Vcc1: : es la tensión con la que se alimenta el integrado
Vcc2:  es la tensión con la que se alimenta al motor, estoy en lo correcto? Luego vi  Vo que no se que son, por favor me explicarían? Desde ya mil gracias de antemano les dice un novato.


----------



## aguevara (Jul 8, 2009)

1- si el L293 soporta hasta 1A y el L293D 600mA, el numero de pines no importa dado que el IC de 28 pines 10 son NC (No Conectado) y 6 son para Gnd y sirven como disipador tambien.
2- No se cuanto valga una araña de esas en Argentina
3- Es correcto Vcc1 es la alimentacion al integrado y Vcc2 la alimentacion al motor
4- Vi es el voltaje de entrada generalmente al nivel TTL (0 - 5V) pero tolera 7V maximo
    Vo es la maxima caida de tension (-3 - +3V) cuando el circuito de salida esta en modo de conduccion, motor activo (observa el esquematico de la entrada y salida en la pagina 4)


----------



## jask2007 (Nov 29, 2010)

Que tal, Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar ya que necesito controlar 2 motores de cd pero no se cual de estos 2 drivers utlizar, si alguien me puede ayudar a elegir el adecuado. Los motores consumen 700mA.


----------



## christian0123 (Dic 13, 2010)

Con el L293b te va bien ! Resiste Hasta 2 Amperes


----------



## Gardelitock (Jun 7, 2012)

El L293D lo conseguí en Córdoba y me salio al rededor de 13 pesos. Compre un 74194, L293D y dos socalos para los mismos y me salio todo $25


----------



## lw3eov (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola, 

Estoy queriendo armar un par de proyectos con motores paso a paso, los que tengo son de 0,7A, sin embargo el modulo para arduino que uso, el L293D, que es un doble puente H, maneja hasta 0,6A por lo que recalienta enseguida. La solucion seria usar otro modulo, pero prefiero probar otra cosa ya que lo que compre debo esperarlo bastante hasta que llegue por correo. Tengo un Tip41 y algunos otros transistores que creo que me podrian servir, sin embargo, debo ser cuidadoso porque en todos lados hablan de la importancia del control de corriente con los motores paso a paso, especialmente cuando los estamos usando a una tension muy por encima de la nominal, que es lo que se suele hacer para lograr torque, pero siempre con una PWM. En mi caso la PWM la genera la libreria del arduino por lo que no la puedo modificar, ya que para eso deberia o modificar la libreria o bien hacer toda la programación y seria complicarla demasiado. Les agradeceré me ayuden a diseñar el circuito de amplificación y de control de corriente maxima. He leido un hilo en este foro de algo parecido, pero usan un UNL2003 que es muy diferente, ademas es un hilo de hace muchos años y por eso no he querido revivirlo.

Muchas gracias
Saludos cordiales

Marcelo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 17, 2021)

Se me ocurre que si puedes incrementar la tención de alimentación, eso aumenta la corriente, pero usas PWM en los enable del Puente H.


----------



## unmonje (Feb 17, 2021)

¿Torque  medio ?  ¿Corriente máxima ?     Yo no bajaría de 3 Amperes, 4,5 A para mejor margen y uso contínuo, para trabajo serio. Siempre uso aire forzado, porque los exijo a fondo.

Las rutinas de arranque (aceleración) son críticas para llevarlo a alta velocidad. Es un compromiso entre velocidad de desplazamiento y presición casi siempre...Yo uso escalares para no llorar, sobre todo para movimientos longitudinales largos y siempre uso un detector de puesta a posición cero. 

Es muy fácil perder la calibración o que el motor se coma o agregue un paso de mas. OJO No olvidar que los errores se van sumando . Si el stepper calienta mucho se acorta mucho la vida útil e inclusive de arruina porque pierde iman.

Yo los programaba en paralelo con una regla digital y cuando lograba la paridad y cero fallo de posicionamientos se las quitaba. 

Muy importante saber la resonancia de la bobina del stepper para evitarla. Cuando podía, me manejaba dentro de los 300 hrz del motor para evitar lios de cuenta...Saludos exitos    ( No pierda tiempo con el control de corriente si necesita confiabilidad )


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2021)

lw3eov dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy queriendo armar un par de proyectos con motores paso a paso, los que tengo son de 0,7A, sin embargo el modulo para arduino que uso, el L293D, que es un doble puente H, maneja hasta 0,6A por lo que recalienta enseguida. La solucion seria usar otro modulo, pero prefiero probar otra cosa ya que lo que compre debo esperarlo bastante hasta que llegue por correo. . . . .


Busca un driver de mayor corriente, o *"Arma"* los puentes "H" de forma discreta para la corriente que necesites.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*


*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 17, 2021)

lw3eov dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy queriendo armar un par de proyectos con motores paso a paso, los que tengo son de 0,7A, sin embargo el modulo para arduino que uso, el L293D, que es un doble puente H, maneja hasta 0,6A por lo que recalienta enseguida. La solucion seria usar otro modulo, pero prefiero probar otra cosa ya que lo que compre debo esperarlo bastante hasta que llegue por correo. Tengo un Tip41 y algunos otros transistores que creo que me podrian servir, sin embargo, debo ser cuidadoso porque en todos lados hablan de la importancia del control de corriente con los motores paso a paso, especialmente cuando los estamos usando a una tension muy por encima de la nominal, que es lo que se suele hacer para lograr torque, pero siempre con una PWM. En mi caso la PWM la genera la libreria del arduino por lo que no la puedo modificar, ya que para eso deberia o modificar la libreria o bien hacer toda la programación y seria complicarla demasiado. Les agradeceré me ayuden a diseñar el circuito de amplificación y de control de corriente maxima. He leido un hilo en este foro de algo parecido, pero usan un UNL2003 que es muy diferente, ademas es un hilo de hace muchos años y por eso no he querido revivirlo.
> 
> ...


Para que inventar a rueda.... el L298 ya lo inventaron hace muchos años


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 18, 2021)

Eso es muy cierto además trae sensores de corriente.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2021)

Cuando es "añadir un transistor" puede valer la pena, pero dos puentes H son 8 transistores con todo el circuito de polarización etc. Mejor compra uno integrado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 18, 2021)

Hoy en día ha de ser muy fácil ser estudiante.
Hay fast food de electrónica, casi todo son módulos listos para conectar, internet lo tiene todo y el estudia en casa ufff.
Que diferencia cuando me tocaba estudiar el datasheet para hacer las plaquitas y a veces no vendían lo que pedían en la escuela.

Los más veteranos les ha de haber ido peor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Los más veteranos les ha de haber ido peor.


   
Era un parto hacer/armar algo... y eso que a fines de los 70's en adelante ya había bastante civilización electrónica.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 18, 2021)

Pero me parece que le falta la creatividad que da el no tener "todo echo" y al alcance de la mano o el ratón  y tener que solucionarlo a como de lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Era un parto hacer/armar algo... y eso que a fines de los 70's en adelante ya había bastante civilización electrónica.


Dr había civilización pero en nuestro país costaba bastante conseguir hojas de datos, ahora sobren!!!!, para cada componente se consigue la datasheet de los distintos fabricantes de ese mismo componente.

Ricbevi tienen todo servido y entran a los foros a preguntar !!!!!!, a mi se me caeria la cara de vergüenza


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Dr había civilización pero en nuestro país costaba bastante conseguir hojas de datos, ahora sobren!!!!


Sisi...yo me refería a componentes, pero las hojas de datos siempre fueron difíciles de conseguir...


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 18, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Hoy en día ha de ser muy fácil ser estudiante.
> Hay fast food de electrónica, casi todo son módulos listos para conectar, internet lo tiene todo y el estudia en casa ufff.
> Que diferencia cuando me tocaba estudiar el datasheet para hacer las plaquitas y a veces no vendían lo que pedían en la escuela.
> 
> Los más veteranos les ha de haber ido peor.


Ahora cualquier impuber con un cautin en la mano cree sensei.. en electrónica.... ahora solo conectan out con in
Recuerda que en la era sin internet teníamos que leer el manual ECG completo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 18, 2021



J2C dijo:


> tienen todo servido y entran a los foros a preguntar !!!!!!, a mi se me caeria la cara de vergüenza


Si... me mate bastantes años como estudiante.... ahora solo preguntan sin hacer esfuerzo.. hay que mandarlos a estudiar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿Torque  medio ?  ¿Corriente máxima ?     Yo no bajaría de 3Amperes, 4,5 A para mejor margen y uso continuo, para trabajo serio. Siempre uso aire forzado, porque los exijo a fondo. Las rutinas de arranque (aceleración) son críticas para llevarlo a alta velocidad. Es un compromiso entre velocidad de desplazamiento y presición casi siempre...Yo uso escalares para no llorar, sobre todo para movimientos longitudinales largos y siempre uso un detector de puesta a posición cero. Es muy fácil perder la calibración o que el motor se coma o agregue un paso de mas. OJO No olvidar que los errores se van sumando . Si el stepper calienta mucho se acorta mucho la vida útil e inclusive de arruina porque pierde iman.
> Yo los programaba en paralelo con una regla digital y cuando lograba la paridad y cero fallo de posicionamientos se las quitaba. Muy importante saber la resonancia de la bobina del stepper para evitarla. Cuando podía, me manejaba dentro de los 300 hrz del motor para evitar lios de cuenta...Saludos exitos    ( No pierda tiempo con el control de corriente si necesita confiabilidad ),


De todo lo que mencionaste, en lo único que discrepo es "( No pierda tiempo con el control de corriente si necesita confiabilidad ),"
Cuándo el  control de corriente es *imprescindible.*
Es más, en el control de éstos motores se usa lazo cerrado por Back-EMF, que consiste en detectar la posición exacta del rotor, para secuenciar las fases.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Ahora cualquier impuber con un cautin en la mano cree sensei.. en electrónica.... ahora solo conectan out con in
> Recuerda que en la era sin internet teníamos que leer el manual ECG completo
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 18, 2021
> ...


Es que no se que me da cada vez que voy a comprar componentes todo es para Arduino aunque sea algo que no es para Arduino.

El colega pregunta por un puente H.
Y tan baratos que son ahora con sus plaquita copia y pega.
Y hasta te dan la página para descargar la librería de Arduino. Generalmente de adafruit.
Los hay puentes H L293 y L298 uno busca en Google ejemplos, un copypaste de código y a sacar un 10.
Sin pensar demasiado.

Antes había que leer las datasheets by si no tenías internet a sacar copias y tener el manual NTE o CGE yo tenía el mío pero se lo comieron los insectos, termine tirándolo.
Hacer plaquitas y a romper broquitas con el Dremel por qué hiciste mal el pad.
Y a pelearte con el puerto paralelo escrito que en turbo C


----------



## lw3eov (Feb 20, 2021)

No me dedico de lleno a la electronica ni tengo tiempo para ello, pense que los foros eran para ayudar, pero por lo visto hay muchos que les molestan los principiantes. No es tan facil estudiar solo en casa sin tener a quien acercarse con un circuito. Ademas ya no soy estudiante "oficial" y no tengo un profesor a quien recurrir. Si les molesto tanto me voy y no aparezco mas, me parece bastante triste y egoista la respuesta de varios de Uds. Considerando que hoy en dia casi nadie le interesa nada, me da pena que cuando aparece alguien que si se interesa en hacer algo la respuesta sea esta. Quizas en el pasado a pesar de las dificultades que mencionan si tuvieron la suerte de tener un buen profesor, que sepa, le guste su profesion y cumpla responsablemente con ir a dar las clases correspondientes, yo no tuve la suerte de encontrarlo para algunas de las materias fundamentales de la poca electronica que vi en las carreras que hice.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 20, 2021)

El problema es que no leen las reglas del foro 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2021)

lw3eov dijo:


> No me dedico de lleno a la electronica ni tengo tiempo para ello, pense que los foros eran para ayudar, pero por lo visto hay muchos que les molestan los principiantes. No es tan facil estudiar solo en casa sin tener a quien acercarse con un circuito. Ademas ya no soy estudiante "oficial" y no tengo un profesor a quien recurrir. Si les molesto tanto me voy y no aparezco mas, me parece bastante triste y egoista la respuesta de varios de Uds. Considerando que hoy en dia casi nadie le interesa nada, me da pena que cuando aparece alguien que si se interesa en hacer algo la respuesta sea esta. Quizas en el pasado a pesar de las dificultades que mencionan si tuvieron la suerte de tener un buen profesor, que sepa, le guste su profesion y cumpla responsablemente con ir a dar las clases correspondientes, yo no tuve la suerte de encontrarlo para algunas de las materias fundamentales de la poca electronica que vi en las carreras que hice.


No comprendo esta _"Especie de reclamo"_ de tu parte, revisé el tema y encontré varias sugerencias viables para lo que deseas hacer.
También encontré una advertencia sobre la _"Escritura en bloque"_ a la que parece que estás demasiado acostumbrado"

Hiciste caso omiso tanto a las sugerencias como a la a la advertencia.

¿ Que es lo que reclamas ?, ¿ Que alguien de la comunidad se ponga a diseñar una solución personalizada a tu medida y según tus parámetros ?, presupones que los miembros de la comunidad *SI *tienen tiempo para resolver *TUS *problemas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2021)

lw3eov dijo:


> No me dedico de lleno a la electronica ni tengo tiempo para ello, pense que los foros eran para ayudar, pero por lo visto hay muchos que les molestan los principiantes. No es tan facil estudiar solo en casa sin tener a quien acercarse con un circuito. Ademas ya no soy estudiante "oficial" y no tengo un profesor a quien recurrir. Si les molesto tanto me voy y no aparezco mas, me parece bastante triste y egoista la respuesta de varios de Uds. Considerando que hoy en dia casi nadie le interesa nada, me da pena que cuando aparece alguien que si se interesa en hacer algo la respuesta sea esta. Quizas en el pasado a pesar de las dificultades que mencionan si tuvieron la suerte de tener un buen profesor, que sepa, le guste su profesion y cumpla responsablemente con ir a dar las clases correspondientes, yo no tuve la suerte de encontrarlo para algunas de las materias fundamentales de la poca electronica que vi en las carreras que hice.


Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta : ? caro Don lw3eov , eres un radioaficcionado?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 24, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta : ? caro Don lw3eov , eres un radioaficcionado?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


La licencia esa, pertenece a un radioaficionados de Olavarría en la Provincia de Buenos Aires de la categoría Novicio que renovó la licencia hasta 22/2/2024 según la ENACOM

No se si es él precisamente el titular o solo un Nick que eligió.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2021)

IP de Olavarría !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> La licencia esa, pertenece a un radioaficionados de Olavarría en la Provincia de Buenos Aires de la categoría Novicio que renovó la licencia hasta 22/2/2024 según la ENACOM
> 
> No se si es él precisamente el titular o solo un Nick que eligió.


Borré el link por respeto a su privacía, opino que si no puso su nombre real como nick está mal que lo divulguemos

*Edit:*
Después que lo borré me picó el bichito de mirar quién tiene mi antigua licencia en la actualidad 🥴

*Edit II:*
No está asignada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2021)

Picas en Histórico , ves el original


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Picas en Histórico , ves el original





Fogonazo dijo:


> Borré el link por respeto a su privacía, opino que si no puso su nombre real como nick está mal que lo divulguemos
> 
> *Edit:*
> Después que lo borré me picó el bichito de mirar quién tiene mi antigua licencia en la actualidad 🥴
> ...


👆👆👆👆👆👆👆


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 24, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Borré el link por respeto a su privacía, opino que si no puso su nombre real como nick está mal que lo divulguemos
> 
> *Edit:*
> Después que lo borré me picó el bichito de mirar quién tiene mi antigua licencia en la actualidad 🥴
> ...


Perdón, no me di cuenta de ese pequeño gran detalle....las licencias acá han disminuido considerablemente con el correr de los años y creo que la ultima renovación fue de aproximadamente 30%( en termino) por los comentarios.

Aclaro que la información del link es publica, esta disponible para cualquier persona que quiera consultarlo y buscadores como Google te guían aunque no es la única base de datos y sitios como QRZ lo hacen a nivel mundial


----------



## Sinteresado (Ago 5, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 👆👆👆👆👆👆👆


No sabia que los radioaficionados podian perder la licencia o que debian renovarla. Conoci en persona un ex miembro del foro, del que no dare informacion por respeto a nuestra antigua amistad. El tuvo problemas con la ley. Eso supone que pierda la licencia? o simplemente, por estar privado de libertad simplemente no se renovo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2022)

Jo ya fue un radioaficcionado debidamente licenciado en inicios de la decada de 90 , mi prefijo de llamada era : "PU2OSD" , despues de un bueno tienpo caducou porque nomas renove mi licencia , quizaz hoy en dia alguien lo tenga heredado.
En realidad NO me gusta platicar via ether asuntos aleatorios (pavos)  , y si solamente asuntos estrictamente técnicos y como la gran maioria de los radioaficcionados aca de Brasil casi nada sapen de radioelectricidad jo optei por nomas seguir con ese "hobby".
Tengo aun todo debidamente guardado , equipos transceptores , antenas , amplificadores lineares , aun tengo en mi casa la torre de 15 metros de altitud armada ,pero sin las antenas.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 5, 2022)

Sinteresado dijo:


> No sabia que los radioaficionados podian perder la licencia o que debian renovarla. Conoci en persona un ex miembro del foro, del que no dare informacion por respeto a nuestra antigua amistad. El tuvo problemas con la ley. Eso supone que pierda la licencia? o simplemente, por estar privado de libertad simplemente no se renovo?



Para tener respuesta a su inquietud, le sugiero contacte al Ministerio de Comunicaciones de su país y solicite el reglamento que rige la actividad de los Radio Aficionados.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Para tener respuesta a su inquietud, le sugiero contacte al Ministerio de Comunicaciones de su país y solicite el reglamento que rige la actividad de los Radio Aficionados.


Para Argentina;
Ente Nacional de Comunicaciones

El apartado de radioaficionados;
Radioaficionados

Alli tambien se consultan los ya registrados (hay un listado)


----------

